# quilted maple bowl for local Gallery



## pvwoodcrafts (Aug 31, 2007)

Hey all, I was asked to make something special to display at The Gallery here in Oakland for the winter. As luck would have it I was lucky enough to gain access to a beautiful piece of quilted maple from Lumber Jocks own alanealane . I've always been fascinated with the figure in the quilted maple and this is the first piece I ever got my hands on. Its 9 inches across and 1 1/8 deep turned to 1/8 in.Light as a feather in your hand.


----------



## Paul2274 (Nov 17, 2009)

Beautiful! The grain and pattern of this piece is amazing. I could stare at it for hours… well at least 15mins 

Great piece!

Paul


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

This is exceptionally well done.


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

I saw his wood for sale, but passed. Oh well, I don't always make the best decisions. That is really nice. It looks like a cloudy sky to me. Thanks for showing us.
Robert


----------

